
Firefox to Use Cloudflare for Direct DNS Resolution - tonyztan
https://developers.cloudflare.com/1.1.1.1/commitment-to-privacy/privacy-policy/firefox/
======
tonyztan
>"For most Internet users the DNS resolver that they use is either the one
that comes with the operating system running on their machines or the one that
is set by their network provider. In some cases, these resolvers leave a lot
to be desired because of their susceptibility to unwanted spying and other
security threats."

>"To counter such threats, Mozilla has partnered with Cloudflare to provide
direct DNS resolution from within the Firefox browser using the Cloudflare
Resolver for Firefox. What this means is that whenever you click on or type a
web address in the Firefox browser your DNS lookup request will be sent over a
secure channel to the Cloudflare Resolver for Firefox rather than to an
unknown DNS resolver, significantly decreasing the odds of any unwanted spying
or man in the middle attacks."

